# Help! I Just Ate A CARBOHYDRATE!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I finally realized that the low carb craze spreading across the globe has ultimately reached a level of obsession when I was standing next to my car at a local convenient store, pumping gas.While listening to the canned music coming from the speakers overhead, the music was suddenly interrupted to broadcast an advertisement???for [...]

*Read More...*


----------

